# How long till she will be in labour?



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi all,

So, we have a cat , a bit over 1 year old, she used to go out in the backyard, and last month we noticed she was pregnant. It's her first time, we never had pregnant cats before, so everyone is anxious.
I read everything I could find about cat labour, it's been more than a week since she started to show pre-labour signs (hiding under the bed/nesting, enlarged mammary glands with drops of milk around, visible kittens movement in her belly, and much more) but no sign of actual labour. Two days ago we started taking her temperature (under her armpit, yes, I know, not very accurate, but same or very similar results every time we did it), it was between 37.2-37.5. 
But even if right now is not really eating a lot and she's hiding under the bed with hours, there are no other signs that she is even close to giving birth.

How long should this first stage take, because this waiting is killing us all, and the internet is not really helpful, because according to them my cat should be in labour already, and she is not.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

So this is her this morning, and few moments ago, hiding under my daughter's bed. We made a nesting box for her, but until now she didn't showed any interest in it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Since you have no idea when she was mated, the only possible answer is 'soon'.

Don't let her out until she is spayed. You don't want her having her kittens outside, you don't want her going out and not coming back if she has unweaned kittens, and (I hope) you definitely don't want her coming back pregnant.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

She looks big - it wont be long!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Under a bed is far from ideal as if she or a kitten needs help you can't give it. Do you have a spare room she can have, where you can remove everything she might hide under? And a cardboard box with flaps she can have, so she is enclosed but you can sneak a look?


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> Under a bed is far from ideal as if she or a kitten needs help you can't give it. Do you have a spare room she can have, where you can remove everything she might hide under? And a cardboard box with flaps she can have, so she is enclosed but you can sneak a look?


We made her a nice nesting box but unfortunately she's not interested in it. She first started hiding under my little boy bed, and I because I couldn't move her from there I tried to arrange a bit the space (worst case scenario in case she needs help under the bed I just move the bed, not big deal) but as soon as I put her pads and blankets there she stopped using it, and moved under a different bed! I cannot convince her to change this "under the bed thing", so I just let her stay there, and in case she will gave birth in there, it's not a heavy bed, I can move it away. But if you have tricks how to convince her to use a nesting box, I will be more than happy to try, I tried using food, she gets there, eat and go out!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My 'trick' would be to confine her in a room with everything she needs, including a couple of boxes, and nothing she can hide under.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> My 'trick' would be to confine her in a room with everything she needs, including a couple of boxes, and nothing she can hide under.


Unfortunately I don't have a spare room just for her, the only room where I can try to do this is a small storage under the stairs, I might try to temporarily empty that. But I doubt she will go in there, and is quite a small space, I cannot confine her there. Or should I?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you not use your own bedroom? Block any areas that are unsafe. Some girls don't use their box until it's time, mine spend a week rearranging the bedding in theirs. 
You wanted to play at breeding, now you need to put some effort into adapting for her needs.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

spotty cats said:


> Can you not use your own bedroom? Block any areas that are unsafe. Some girls don't use their box until it's time, mine spend a week rearranging the bedding in theirs.
> You wanted to play at breeding, now you need to put some effort into adapting for her needs.


I cannot empty my bedroom, there's a lot of stuff in there where she can still hide, starting with the bed and drawers, which I cannot get rid of.

I don't know why but even if you gave good advice, you have a problem with my cat being pregnant. And I don't understand why!

Yes, she might not be a purebred cat, she mate with a stray cat, but that doesn't mean we don't love or treat her well! And I have absolutely no problem with her being pregnant, and I intend to take good care of her and her babies.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

There are enough bybs around adding to the moggy over population.
Have you spoken to the vet about testing for fiv, felv since she's mated with a random stray? 

Beds and drawers can be easily closed off, you've had weeks to tidy up the house for safe delivery. The kittens also need a safe space to wander once up on their feet.

Hopefully the kittens will be more responsibly cared for than mum, staying with mum for a minimum of 12 weeks, vaccinated and neutered before adoption.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

The only thing I agree with is the fact that even if my cat was up to date with her treatments, a stray cat might not be the best choice for this, as I am unaware of any possible dissises that he might carry and transmit to her. But other than this, sorry, the rest of the reasons for me are quite discriminating!

Anyway, the cat is pregnant, looks in very good health, the kittens are moving inside of her, so I am pretty happy with all this. I don't plan to change my life and my kids life in preparing for cat's birth. I plan on giving her as much space and care as possible, but I don't consider myself an irresponsible persoana for not "tidying" the entire house for her weeks ago!



So if you have any other suggestions for how to encourage her to use a nesting box, please let me know.

Rude comment deleted


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

andrimix said:


> Using the same speech, why would we have more children, there are so many of them starving and orphans around the world, why we don't adopt?!
> The only thing I agree with is the fact that even if my cat was up to date with her treatments, a stray cat might not be the best choice for this, as I am unaware of any possible dissises that he might carry and transmit to her. But other than this, sorry, the rest of the reasons for me are quite discriminating!
> 
> Anyway, the cat is pregnant, looks in very good health, the kittens are moving inside of her, so I am pretty happy with all this. I don't plan to change my life and my kids life in preparing for cat's birth. I plan on giving her as much space and care as possible, but I don't consider myself an irresponsible persoana for not "tidying" the entire house for her weeks ago!
> ...


. My advice would be to find the safest room in the house for her and pop her in there with her nesting box and food and water and keep the door shut. If this isnt possible then you are going to have to make the whole house as safe as you can and do your best to encourage her to go where you would like. If she is intent on going somewhere that really isnt a good idea you will have to find a way to block it off. Otherwise if she wont go in her nest you should let her find her own place where she feels safe. It would be a good idea to keep the kids doors shut so she cant get in there, and have a word with the kids if you can to just tell them that the cat isnt allowed to go in there bedroom at the moment. My kids are pretty good at keeping the cats in their respective rooms when necessary, although you will have to keep an eye/ear out as they sometimes forget when theyre distracted. My cat gave birth in an empty kallax box once - managed to get herself and her pregnant belly in there without pulling the drawer out. I thought i was going mad when the kallax started meowing!!!

Quoted rude comment deleted.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

The safest room is my bedroom, this is where I put her the nesting box that she's not using it. Except my "little" one, who's only 6, the other kids are almost or already teenagers, so I only need to keep an eye on one of them, to behave as it should ☺.
Very good advice, I will try to see what and how we can apply it better. We already have 2 bedrooms that have the door always close, to avoid the cat nesting there.

We don't know what to expect, all we know is what we read on Google or saw on YouTube. And we are all looking for labour signs, but no one is sure if that was or not a sign. For example right now when I went upstairs I saw a mess near her litter box, sand all over the floor. She was never messy there, so according to Google this can be a sign. But I also think that we might overreact and see everything as a sign.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

It can be so difficult to tell with cats. With my girls i tend to get to know them so by the time they have their last litters i know exactly what to look out for, but when its her first time you never quite know whats a sign and whats not as they are all different. It sounds like she might be getting ready, and when she does start to push, you cant miss it. Its a good idea to get a number for out of hours vet just in case you need it, and if shes pushing for half an hour without producing a kitten you need to be on the phone to them. Active cat labour is much quicker than in humans and its important that when the kittens are on their way they come quickly. Labour usually goes smoothly without the need for intervention but its always better safe than sorry if youre not sure whether to ring the vet or not, as its not only the kittens which are in danger if something does go wrong, and i have no doubt that you love your girl and would hate for anything to happen to her


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rlouise said:


> Just ignore @spotty cats i normally do.


Really?

In my opinion, she makes a very valid point. This is irresponsible breeding at it's finest. Let your young moggy out to mate with any male cat who tracks her down, be completely unprepared for her to deliver her kittens and not even know on what date they're due.

This is exactly why there are so many homeless and unwanted cats.

Why would you encourage such practise?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

https://icatcare.org/advice/?per_page=12&categories=cat-pregnancy-birth


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Rafa said:


> Really?
> 
> In my opinion, she makes a very valid point. This is irresponsible breeding at it's finest. Let your young moggy out to mate with any male cat who tracks her down, be completely unprepared for her to deliver her kittens and not even know on what date they're due.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with what @spotty cats is saying, i just don't like the way she says it. It's true that the cat shouldn't have been allowed to breed however as I have said on pervious threads the damage is done so we can offer good advise and also reccommend that the cat be spayed after this litter, but no amount of attacking OP is going to make the cat un-pregnant, all it does is make us unkind, hence i dont take part i simply make a reccommendation that the cat be spayed if someone else hasn't done so already and move on


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rlouise said:


> I don't disagree with what @spotty cats is saying, i just don't like the way she says it. It's true that the cat shouldn't have been allowed to breed however as I have said on pervious threads the damage is done so we can offer good advise and also reccommend that the cat be spayed after this litter, but no amount of attacking OP is going to make the cat un-pregnant, all it does is make us unkind, hence i dont take part i simply make a reccommendation that the cat be spayed if someone else hasn't done so already and move on


This is not the place for such disagreements. 
If you have issues with other posters please report them.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

SusieRainbow said:


> This is not the place for such disagreements.
> If you have issues with other posters please report them.


Sorry you're right


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> https://icatcare.org/advice/?per_page=12&categories=cat-pregnancy-birth


Read all the articles it links and remember cats can't read and each one is an individual


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rlouise said:


> I don't disagree with what @spotty cats is saying, i just don't like the way she says it. It's true that the cat shouldn't have been allowed to breed however as I have said on pervious threads the damage is done so we can offer good advise and also reccommend that the cat be spayed after this litter, but no amount of attacking OP is going to make the cat un-pregnant, all it does is make us unkind, hence i dont take part i simply make a reccommendation that the cat be spayed if someone else hasn't done so already and move on


I will try always to help in the Breeding Section of the Dog Forums, even when the help is needed for a pregnancy that should never have been.

However, sometimes, there is a need to speak honestly, otherwise the irresponsible behaviour will continue.

Some of us are more direct in our speech than others - it doesn't mean we're wrong or that it's fair to advise new members to ignore us.

We all try to help here and that doesn't always mean being kind and accommodating to someone whose behaviour is careless and potentially harmful.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

First I want to apologize if my comments were rude, I wasn't trying to start any polemics on the breeding topic, I was just looking for advices. I probably overreacted because I actually was planning on neutering her (I still do) but the way that my vet approached this subject made me feel really uncomfortable, as if my cat was not worth of having kittens, so combined with the lockdown and some personal issues I delayed on doing it and I ended up with her being pregnant. (I also think I know the father, a stray cat that use to come in my backyard and we use to feed her. But I cannot be sure until she will have her babies.)

Anyway, when I posted here I was looking for advice and maybe some encouragement that everything will be ok. I love this cat (which is technically my daughter's cat) so I said I will do my best trying to get her to this. I am a complete newbie when it comes to cat labour, never had a pregnant cat near me in the past, so all I could do was searching for ways to help her and the kittens. I could probably pass with 10/10 an exam on cat labour stages and how to take care of new born kittens, but despite the fact that I know all the theory, the practice is killing me. So I felt quite attacked by some of the messages, that suggested that I am an irresponsible person, encouraging breading without planning, not knowing with who or when, and so on.

Thanks Rlouise for your messages, there were probably the most useful ones, and didn't made me feel like the worst person in the world for trying to take care of a unplanned pregnant cat!


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

Rafa said:


> I will try always to help in the Breeding Section of the Dog Forums, even when the help is needed for a pregnancy that should never have been.
> 
> However, sometimes, there is a need to speak honestly, otherwise the irresponsible behaviour will continue.
> 
> ...


So, excepting my rude post, am I looking like I have an irresponsible behaviour? Do I look like a person who doesn't care or love this cat, do I look like I have a careless and potential behaviour regarding this cat?! 
If that is what you think, please close this topic, I feel totally unwelcome here!!!


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

andrimix said:


> So, excepting my rude post, am I looking like I have an irresponsible behaviour? Do I look like a person who doesn't care or love this cat, do I look like I have a careless and potential behaviour regarding this cat?!
> If that is what you think, please close this topic, I feel totally unwelcome here!!!


Hey, sometimes **** happens and despite what you wanted for her she is now pregnant. The fact that you came here for advice proves that you care about her and want the best for her. If you want any other advice but don't feel comfortable posting publicly anymore feel free to message me. You can also try putting future posts which are less specific to breeding in the 'cat chat' section which tends to be less heated. Otherwise, enjoy the little flufflings - they'll be here soon!!! (let us know how it goes, I love kitten pics)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We're in no doubt that you love your cat and will treat her like a Queen, and the kittens will have the best of care. That's great, we would love photos when they've arrived.
However, as a forum, we have a duty to promote and support ethical and selective breeding for the purpose of improving the breeds concerned.
It is true that soon the Cat Rescues will be overflowing with unwanted kittens, the results of indiscriminate breeding. These kittens could potentially have defects because their parent cats haven't had the recommended tests for the breed , such as Herpes and other STIs passed on from stray tom-cats.
Someone posted on here to say a whole litter of kittens had died within 3 days of birth , the breed concerned is known to have problems with blood group incompatabilty but they had no idea. The cats should never have been allowed to reproduce.
Female cats are vulnerable to infections passed from the tom cat causing premature birth and death of the kittens.
I'm jjust telling you this to try and understand why we are trying to discourage indiscriminate breeding. At this time of year, and in the Autumn, we get posts like yours every day during the kitten seasons.
You're not unwelcome at all.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

andrimix said:


> So, excepting my rude post, am I looking like I have an irresponsible behaviour? Do I look like a person who doesn't care or love this cat, do I look like I have a careless and potential behaviour regarding this cat?!
> If that is what you think, please close this topic, I feel totally unwelcome here!!!


I have no doubt you love your cat and I'm certain you care for her.

Care takes many forms though. It really isn't enough to say, "I love my cat, I feed her the best, give her the best Veterinary care", etc., etc., and then allow her to roam free when she's in call and give any unneutered tom in the area access to her.

Frankly, yes, this is careless behaviour and I say this with the best welfare of your cat in mind.

We owe it to them to not allow them to become pregnant when they're very young and when there really is no need, just as we would protect our children from such a scenario.

I'm sorry you feel offended - but, am I wrong?


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't know what sections of the forum were appropriate for this post, I noticed here topics about labour and I thought I am in the right place. It was my first post.

It's a moggy cat, yes, I know, but that doesn't mean that she should be treated differently. This is what is driving me crazy, because I am pretty sure that if it was a purebred one the vet would at least tried first to have a chat with me about kittens. She instead was already looking for first available booking for neutering her. And when I asked about what happens if I choose not to do it yet because she was pretty young (just to be informed) I got the most horrible speech, starting with pregnancy and labour complications, costs for C-section in case is needed, the fact that there are so many moggy cats that can be adopted in case we want a little kitten, and so on. I don't say that she was completely wrong, but the way she presented me those facts made me feel like my little cat was worthless. 
Luckily for me, on my next appointment I got a different vet, a really nice guy this time, but because she was only 4 months old at that point we agreed to wait until she's 6 months and neuter her then. When she was 6 months we were in lockdown, and even if the vet was opened, I thought we could wait a bit more. And then she got an ear infection, we went again to the vet, and again we said we will neuter her after healing her ear, then when the ear was healed a new lockdown ....and then we realized that she's with kittens. Yes, I know, I shouldn't have delayed it so much, but now it's too late.

So we do care about her, we got her vaccinated, microchipped, monthly treated for flees and parasites, and the fact that she is not neuter is just a mixture of unfortunate events. 
We also care about her labour and kittens, we have an entire arsenal ready for it, nesting box (that she is not using it), pads, gloves, dental floss, paper scissors, heated blanket, towels, blankets, kitten milk and probably more, those are the first things that come into my mind. 

And when someone comes and assume that we are just some careless and irresponsible owners, it hearts.

Anyway, this is my last post not labour related. Promise ☺


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

andrimix said:


> It's a moggy cat, yes, I know, but that doesn't mean that she should be treated differently


Of course she shouldn't be treated differently - she has equal value to any pedigree or purebred cat - but, unfortunately, people will want to buy pedigree kittens, but usually, not moggies and this is why they end up in rescue.

You were badly advised by your Vet. Your cat should have been neutered long ago.

It is what it is, there are so many unwanted moggies who will never find a home and, given that this is a forum used by dedicated animal lovers, we do try and deal with reality, rather than sentiment.

It's clear you love your cat and want to do the best you can for her now that she's pregnant, but, surely you can acknowledge that it would have been far preferable for her never to have been in this situation, and rather simply a much loved pet?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

andrimix said:


> I don't know what sections of the forum were appropriate for this post, I noticed here topics about labour and I thought I am in the right place. It was my first post.
> 
> It's a moggy cat, yes, I know, but that doesn't mean that she should be treated differently. This is what is driving me crazy, because I am pretty sure that if it was a purebred one the vet would at least tried first to have a chat with me about kittens. She instead was already looking for first available booking for neutering her. And when I asked about what happens if I choose not to do it yet because she was pretty young (just to be informed) I got the most horrible speech, starting with pregnancy and labour complications, costs for C-section in case is needed, the fact that there are so many moggy cats that can be adopted in case we want a little kitten, and so on. I don't say that she was completely wrong, but the way she presented me those facts made me feel like my little cat was worthless.
> Luckily for me, on my next appointment I got a different vet, a really nice guy this time, but because she was only 4 months old at that point we agreed to wait until she's 6 months and neuter her then. When she was 6 months we were in lockdown, and even if the vet was opened, I thought we could wait a bit more. And then she got an ear infection, we went again to the vet, and again we said we will neuter her after healing her ear, then when the ear was healed a new lockdown ....and then we realized that she's with kittens. Yes, I know, I shouldn't have delayed it so much, but now it's too late.
> ...


Did you read my post?


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

And a labour related question, I never seen her lactating, but looking at her nipples seems it does, can I have an option on this?


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you read my post?


 Yes, but after I posted mine


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

andrimix said:


> It's a moggy cat, yes, I know, but that doesn't mean that she should be treated differently. This is what is driving me crazy, because I am pretty sure that if it was a purebred one the vet would at least tried first to have a chat with me about kittens. She instead was already looking for first available booking for neutering her. And when I asked about what happens if I choose not to do it yet because she was pretty young (just to be informed) I got the most horrible speech, starting with pregnancy and labour complications, costs for C-section in case is needed, the fact that there are so many moggy cats that can be adopted in case we want a little kitten, and so on. I don't say that she was completely wrong, but the way she presented me those facts made me feel like my little cat was worthless.
> Luckily for me, on my next appointment I got a different vet, a really nice guy this time, but because she was only 4 months old at that point we agreed to wait until she's 6 months and neuter her then. When she was 6 months we were in lockdown, and even if the vet was opened, I thought we could wait a bit more. And then she got an ear infection, we went again to the vet, and again we said we will neuter her after healing her ear, then when the ear was healed a new lockdown ....and then we realized that she's with kittens. Yes, I know, I shouldn't have delayed it so much, but now it's too late.


Why did you not take the advice of the first Vet? Why did you then look for another Vet who would say what you wanted to hear?

The first Vet was right. She likely has had to put many unwanted moggies to sleep.

Did you intend to allow her to breed all along and that is why you were angry with the first Vet?

She was not inferring your cat was worthless, rather, she was trying to do the right thing.

Why does neutering your cat make her worthless?


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

Rafa said:


> Why did you not take the advice of the first Vet?
> Why does neutering your cat make her worthless?


Not neutering her make her worthless, but the fact that the vet assumed that if it is a moggy cat we won't be willing to pay for treatment in case there will be complications, that the kittens will be "unwanted", I don't know how to explain, but the heartless way she was speaking about possible kittens really made me feel uncomfortable.

Anyway, I don't plan on "selling" her kittens, but I will be more than happy to donate them to a nice family and already have some friends who said they might be tempted. And if no-one will want them in the end then I might as well keep them, her belly looks like she's not having more than 2, maybe 3 kittens. 
We'll see. But for sure they will not end up in the streets.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

Rafa said:


> Did you intend to allow her to breed all along and that is why you were angry with the first Vet?


As I said somewhere before, this is actually my daughter cat. I was pro neutering and against breeding but she was actually the one delaying it, she's to young, let's wait until her ear heal, it's lockdown and this is non-essential travel, and so on..... And we ended up here.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

This is her, when we got her, as a birthday present for my daughter. So yes, I actually might agree with you, I was the irresponsible adult in the family that cared more about her daughter, not to make her sad, than the welfare of the cat....


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

Anyway, she doesn't looks like she will give birth tonight, she's sleeping quietly on the hallway, so I might as well go to sleep.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You keep making excuses for exposing your cat to the dangers of pregnancy, kittening and lactation. None of these are risk free. I breed registered pedigree cats, and had a vet bill of around £1800 for one of mine last year. I hope your wallet can cope is the worst happens. 

And have you considered how your daughter will feel if something goes wrong? If a kitten is born dead or dies? Or has a birth defect and has to be put to sleep? 

If you were genuinely pro neutering you would have explained to your daughter why it was important for her own good to spay her, and making sure it happened.

As to the vet, I expect they have had experience of people unable or unwilling to pay the bill for pregnancy complications. There isn't an NHS for cats.

Also, being a registered pedigree isn't a good reason to let a cat have or father kittens. Most are neutered. All my kittens are before they leave unless being sold to a known, trusted breeder.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

andrimix said:


> It's a moggy cat, yes, I know, but that doesn't mean that she should be treated differently. This is what is driving me crazy, because I am pretty sure that if it was a purebred one the vet would at least tried first to have a chat with me about kittens. She instead was already looking for first available booking for neutering her. And when I asked about what happens if I choose not to do it yet because she was pretty young (just to be informed) I got the most horrible speech, starting with pregnancy and labour complications, costs for C-section in case is needed, the fact that there are so many moggy cats that can be adopted in case we want a little kitten, and so on
> Luckily for me, on my next appointment I got a different vet, a really nice guy this time, but because she was only 4 months old at that point we agreed to wait until she's 6 months and neuter her then. When she was 6 months we were in lockdown, and even if the vet was opened, I thought we could wait a bit more. when someone comes and assume that we are just some careless and irresponsible owners, it hearts.


So both vets told you to neuter your cat and you ignored both.

You've said things that show you clearly intended for your cat to have kittens, had no intention of neutering her until she'd done so, and yet expect to be treated as a loving, careful, responsible person? Yeah, sorry but that's not happening here. 
Vets will still encourage neutering regardless of whether the cat is pedigree or moggie. Very few pedigree cats are actually bred from, probably only 1% or 2% the vast majority are neutered pets and it is extremely rare for one to end up in rescue. Moggies however make up more than 90% of the feline population and rescues are full of them thanks to irresponsible owners.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

andrimix said:


> do I look like I have a careless and potential behaviour regarding this cat?!





andrimix said:


> I don't plan to change my life and my kids life in preparing for cat's birth.


With comments like the second post, yes. When we breed cats our world stops. Birthdays, xmas and other events missed, leave taken from work, being with our girl for sleepless nights to ensure all is well.



andrimix said:


> Anyway, I don't plan on "selling" her kittens, but I will be more than happy to donate them to a nice family


There's nothing wrong with charging a fee to cover their vaccines, microchips & neutering.
Raising kittens properly is not a cheap endeavour, which is why byb's turf them out underage at 6-8 weeks - before the real expenses start to climb.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Rafa said:


> allow her to roam free *when she's in call* and give any unneutered tom in the area access to her.


Just for further info for anyone reading as we know these threads come up in searches, unspayed cats need to be kept in at all times.
Cats are induced ovulators and don't need to be in heat to fall pregnant, that is just when they're most receptive to the males.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Now then. You learn something every day. 

So, really, there was no chance this cat would not become pregnant.

Even worse.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

I posted here looking for help and advise regarding my cat, but I see now that I am in the wrong place because all you want to debate is my attitude regarding breeding and neutering (which I already said I am not against at all!!)

I don't plan on saving the "cat world", I let you do this, but I am pretty sure that it's going to be hard saving it online on a forum. The people like me that are posting here probably most of them love their pets, so we are not the ones that needs to be "converted", because I doubt that we are the ones that will fill the world with moggy unwanted cats! 

But because we are the "accessible" ones, the ones that are asking questions, that are taking their cats to the vet, that we care about our pets, we become the boxing bags for you. 
Yes, I understand your concern, I am sure that irresponsible breading is a huge problem that generates thousands of unwanted kittens that end up in the streets, I understand that people need to be informed. It's an admirable thing what you are trying to do (and I am not mocking you in any way), but please use your time and energy where is really need it. Using it on me is not going to help change the world. Because despite what I did or didn't do, I already know that after she will have her kittens the next trip to the vet will be to neuter her.

I love this cat, but it is still a pet for me, I have others priorities in my life and things to fight for. I will do my best to help her, but I will not be feeling guilty for the fact that she's pregnant.

So please close this topic, or move it to the cat chat. Because this is what I need, a friendly chat about cats giving birth, not a debate.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

You won’t get different responses in cat chat because most of us on here (with the exception of a few ethical and responsible breeders) are responsible enough to neuter our cats before they have a chance to get pregnant.

Sorry, not meaning to be horrible but we get threads like this so often and it’s infuriating. I hope the birth goes well for all concerned.


----------



## andrimix (Mar 11, 2021)

urbantigers said:


> You won't get different responses in cat chat because most of us on here (with the exception of a few ethical and responsible breeders) are responsible enough to neuter our cats before they have a chance to get pregnant.
> 
> Sorry, not meaning to be horrible but we get threads like this so often and it's infuriating. I hope the birth goes well for all concerned.


Ok than, thanks for everyone's time and advices. Please close this topic.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Whilst I agree with the opinions expressed at great length in all these threads, I have mostly given up commenting because all the evangelicals don't seem to realise their responses are counter-productive and the OPs leave the forum anyway. However, perhaps it is time to point out that this forum is never going to change the world. If the idea is to help prevent the risks of pregnancy and rearing kittens to individual cats, even that is not certain since we only reach those who read the posts.

Surely if we want to help individual cats, it would be more sensible to concentrate on what we might call the captive audience that is voluntarily here. That is, until we drive them away.

@andrimix you have been given very good advice hidden amongst the preaching, so please stay around and ask again if you need further information.


----------

